# Legal Advice



## anilvattam (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi,

Can I any one refer in Frankfurt is there any legal or law firm or lawyers who can assist in clarifying questions on legal implications of German EU Blue Card process?

I heard 2 or 3 types lawyers will provide free assistance in understanding the EU Blue Card process and clarify questions on the same?

If anybody knows please let me know

Regards,
Anil


----------



## wingsofdesire (Jan 15, 2014)

Contact Fragomen LLP. They are experts in this field. Here is the link.

Fragomen global corporate immigration law | Our Locations Frankfurt


----------



## anilvattam (Apr 21, 2014)

anilvattam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I any one refer in Frankfurt is there any legal or law firm or lawyers who can assist in clarifying questions on legal implications of German EU Blue Card process?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I think they will they charge anything if so how much?
Do you have any idea?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Lawyers have to (by law) charge certain minimum fees - and these are also required because they are legally liable for any wrong information they give, or problems you may have with the information later. Basically, their insurance demands these fees, and it is not allowed to give advice for free!
The minimum fee for a initial consultation (30-60min) is around EUR180.
If you cannot pay this (and are resident of Germany), you can get the authorities to pay this for you. Contact your nearest Sozialamt if you need this!


----------



## logbabu (Feb 17, 2014)

You can also contact the owner of the website Home - Trust7. Perhaps, he can give you free advice if you post your queries in the forums there..


----------

